# Part Identification help: Oil Cooler Sensor?



## pdougc (May 27, 2019)

New cruze owner (2011), tried a quick search to identify with no luck. I have not thoroughly searched the forums due to time crunch, if the info is already posted please point me in the right direction.

Am I looking at the oil cooler sensor? Can I replace this without doing the whole wiring harness? Can I drive it disconnected? I have to be in Columbia SC on Thursday morning, I'm traveling from PA. 

Thanks for helping the Cruze noob!

Doug


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@Robby @maven


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe that is the oil pressure sensor (not sender). I'll defer to Maven since he admits to being in a dealership.

Rob


----------



## Cruzette (Jan 19, 2020)

Robby said:


> I believe that is the oil pressure sensor (not sender). I'll defer to Maven since he admits to being in a dealership.
> 
> Rob


I have this same problem but mine isn't completely broken off and is still intact with the wires will it still work or am I gonna have problems down the road...(I'm currently working on it right now so it's not moving)


----------

